# Observation Hive Dimensions



## Matarazzodesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I know it seems kind of pathetic to reply to my own post, but it would really help me if the community could give me some feedback on this design.

This project has an upcoming deadline, and I want to make sure my design is functional and ready to hand out to an outside contractor to build it. Feel free to contact me if you are interested in building this hive, or if you have some advice.

Thank You


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Matarazzodesign said:


> I used 3/8" for bee space between the top and bottom of the frames. The interior spacing between the 1/4" Safety Glass is 1 3/4". I've only got 1/4" between the edge of the deep frame and interior of the hive structure. Is this ok, or will this be a problem for circulation? I added a 4"x1" rounded slot at the bottom of the hive to line up with our exit/entrance chamber below. Based on my dimensions I believe this will work with standard deep frames. Please note, I haven't modeled in ventilation holes or accurately modeled the woodworking joints for the hive.


Kind of hard to get too specific on your plans as the detail to the various parts with notes are not there, at least for me. I would consider heavier safety glass if this is anywhere near kids. 1-5/8" interior spacing is better, but not sure you will have brace comb issues with 1-3/4". The 1/4" between frame and hive is fine.


----------

